# my cutting log



## DiGiTaL (Oct 17, 2009)

Whats up everyone, long time since I made a log thread.

I figure I can use the motivation and support you guys give for the next little while, while I try to achieve my goals. 

States:

Weight: 183
Lbm: 159
Bf %: 13ish
height: 5'11
age: 20
occupation: professional human (lol Mabry)

Goals: 
   - Currently have 23lbs of fat on me, I want to lose 10-12 lbs.
   - I want to weight, give or take around 170lbs.
   - I want to be at bf% 7-9%
   - Keep as much muscle & size as possible and get ripped.

Deadline:
   - December 01. (shouldnt be much problem, hopefully)

Split:

  Mon -> Chest/Delts/Biceps
  Tues -> Back/Legs/Triceps
  Wed -> Abs / Off
  Thurs -> same as monday
  Fri -> same as tuesday
  Sat & Sun -> Off, Abs.

Cardio:
      Tues (Legs day): 15mins incline cardio, 15mins light HIIT (probably early morning if not late at night)
      Wed (Off Day): 15mins incline cardio, 15mins hiit
      Fri (legs): 15mins incline cardio, 15mins hiit

Routine:
    - Following P/RR/S with minor modifications.

Periodization:
    Week 1: Power Week, Heavy 
    Week 2: Rep range, high volume low intensity
    Week 3: Shock, Super Heavy low intensity
    Week 4: Unload
       Repeat

 Macros:






 Diet: 





 Supplements:








Did I miss anything? Feel free to drop in your opinions & suggestions.

I took today and taking this weekend off because I didnt take a day off since last Friday.

Wish me luck


----------



## Built (Oct 17, 2009)

Looks pretty damned sweet! Diet looks great, supps are fine... the one small criticism I'll offer is I don't much care to work delts and chest on the same workout - especially while cutting and it's harder to recover between workouts and between sets.

How about this instead - kinda spreads it out a bit more, and nobody gets wiped doing a bit of arm and ab work, so it'll still feel like a "down" day:
Mon -> Chest/horizontal pulling/quads
Tues -> delts/vertical pulling/hams
Wed -> Abs / bis/tris


----------



## DiGiTaL (Oct 17, 2009)

To be honest, I was/am not really satisfied with my split, My triceps are still sore from tuesdays training and doesnt allow me to push my max on thursdays on a chest day.



> Mon -> Chest/horizontal pulling/quads
> Tues -> delts/vertical pulling/hams
> Wed -> Abs / bis/tris



For the horizontal and vertical what did you mean? I mean isnt the vertical movements more for chest and horizontal for shoulders.

heres the routine I've been following:
IM's Bodybuilding Mass Routine II
Its been good to me.

For thursdays and fridays I'll be doing what I did on mon & tues I take it? and I would be doing Bis/tris/abs on sat and only sunday off?

Heres is how I am imagining it.

Mon -> Chest/horizontal pulling/quads
 Tues -> delts/vertical pulling/hams
 Wed -> Abs / bis/tri
Thurs -> Chest/horizontal pulling/quads
Fri -> delts/vertical pulling/hams
Sat -> Abs / bis/tri
Sun -> off

Doesnt look too bad to me. How do you feel about one day off?


----------



## Built (Oct 17, 2009)

Actually, I'd take Wednesday off entirely and just do this:
Mon -> Chest/horizontal pulling/quads
Tues -> delts/vertical pulling/hams
Wed -> no lifting
Thurs -> Chest/horizontal pulling/quads
Fri -> delts/vertical pulling/hams
Sat -> Abs / bis/tri
Sun -> no lifting

I barely do ab or arm work at all while cutting - I save that for bulking, when I have the extra calories to build with. You could do the first few weeks with the Wednesday and Saturday work, then ditch the Wednesdays after a few weeks, play the Saturday lifting by ear - perhaps do your carbups on Friday and do the arm work carbed up on Saturdays or something like that.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Oct 17, 2009)

Good idea, I don't want my arms to shrink which I always end up doing when I'm cutting. I'll train them less. Plus I'm doing cardio so that that will even encourage the body to shrink them.

Hamstrings and quads are both part of the legs? So why not train them together?

Which pulling day is good the back, with hams?


----------



## Built (Oct 17, 2009)

Hams and quads are big freaking muscles - chest, lats, delts, arms - these are all a lot smaller. Keep your heavy ham and heavy quad work broken up, you'll be able to hit 'em harder if you hit 'em less each time. 

Try it set up the way I've done it.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Oct 17, 2009)

Alright.

I'll up my carbs on fridays, gonna add an extra 2 potatoes on that last meal.

when should i train back.

I got the bf % calculator working on the site, Im going to work on a LBM calculator and macro calc and sent you an email regarding the steroids.


----------



## Built (Oct 17, 2009)

Gnarly!

Horizontal pulling and vertical pulling are both back. Horizontal pulling is stuff like bent over rows, t-bar rows, one arm dumbbell rows, cable rows... vertical pulling is stuff like chins, weighted chins (please keep your grip to shoulder-width or narrower, it's easier on the RC and places more stress on the lat anyway), one arm at a time lat pull downs... got it?

The way this is set up, you train back four times a week and legs four times a week - instead of raping yourself by training legs on "leg day" and back on "back day".


----------



## suprfast (Oct 17, 2009)

Okay, i believe i am officially eating too little if you are consuming 2500 calories on a cut.  

Looks good man, cant wait to see Dec1
kris


----------



## DiGiTaL (Oct 18, 2009)

Built said:


> Gnarly!
> 
> Horizontal pulling and vertical pulling are both back. Horizontal pulling is stuff like bent over rows, t-bar rows, one arm dumbbell rows, cable rows... vertical pulling is stuff like chins, weighted chins (please keep your grip to shoulder-width or narrower, it's easier on the RC and places more stress on the lat anyway), one arm at a time lat pull downs... got it?
> 
> The way this is set up, you train back four times a week and legs four times a week - instead of raping yourself by training legs on "leg day" and back on "back day".




Wonderful, thanks for the tips and advices.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Oct 18, 2009)

suprfast said:


> Okay, i believe i am officially eating too little if you are consuming 2500 calories on a cut.
> 
> Looks good man, cant wait to see Dec1
> kris




Thanks man, the transformation shall be impressive. hopefully.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Oct 18, 2009)

Today was...a super shitty day haha.

I'm going to let today be the last day of my diet-not-following and here is why.

Today is this gorgeous girl friend of mine's bday, Sophia turning 22. I had to go wish her happy bday...and had a shot of tequila with her. Afterwards friends pulled me to this night club... LIFE TIP: If you ever want to Edmonton to check out their nightclubs, Dont. 
I dont go out to clubs so much, once a month maybe. I had 2 beers and another shot there...I should have resisted 
and friend bought more and more drinks...fuck my life I said no but he got mad so I drank them.

Long story short, got into a big argument with this guy in the bar, because apparently I was eying him down....Haha. 

im so still drunk right now haha just sobering up. I'll go to bed after I finish this 2 litres of water 


Night ironmag.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey guys,

2 hours before first training session with the new split and adjustments to the routine.

This is what I'll follow today:

_*Warm-Up:
*_Stretching
3-5 mins cardio


*Chest:*
Dumbell bench press…3 x 4-6
Incline press…3 x 4-6
Weighted dips…2 x 4-6


*Back *_horizontal:
_ Deadlift…3 x 3-6
Bent row…3 x 4-6
CG seated row…2-3 x 4-6


*Quads:
*Squats…3 x 4-6
45° Leg press…3 x 4-6
Single leg extension…2 x 4-6


Thinking of removing dips and putting flyes instead.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Oct 20, 2009)

*Oct 20-09*

This is today's training:

*Delts:
*Military press
6reps x 90lbs (i do them with the barbells)
6 x 100lbs
6 x 110lbs


Upright row
6 x 100lbs
4 x 110lbs


 Bent lateral
6 x 25lbs
6 x 25lbs


*Back *_Vertical Pulling_:
 Pullover???2 x 4-6
6 x 60lbs
6 x 70lbs
6 x 70lbs


  weighted chin
didnt do them forgot? 


One Arm Lat pull downs 

6 x 6(45)=270lbs
6 x 270lbs
6 x 270lbs



*Hams:
* Lying leg curl
6 x 160lbs
6 x 180lbs? maxed the machine
6 x 180lbs


 Lever Seated Leg Curl
6 x 80lbs
6 x 90lbs
I found this so hard, holy shit it wouldnt go down.


Barbell Straight Leg Deadlift
_Forgot about this one too_





Cardio:
 I was going to come home do my cardio late at night but the guys bugged me to come play some basketball with them...so I'll count that 1-1.5 hours of intense bball as my cardio as I feel burned out right now.


Oh I did some leg press today as well, I didnt do them yesterday cause some one was hogging it for so long, I was in a rush. Anywhere heres the stats


Leg Press
6 x 360lbs
8 x 540lbs (6 plates each side)
6 x 540lbs




Thats about it. 

Didnt cheat on diet, or anthig at all. Feeling great, can't wait for tomorrow's challenge.


I just wish I didnt exhaust myself so much in basketball. I'll have to stop that .


----------



## DiGiTaL (Oct 20, 2009)

I havent checked my weight since saturday-sunday when I wast at 182. I'll check tomorrow morning.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Oct 22, 2009)

Yesterday was Arms/Abs

*Biceps*:
- Barbell curl…2 x 4-6
- Preacher curl…2 x 4-6
- Hammer curl…1-2 x 4-6
*Triceps*:
- CG bench press…3 x 4-6
- Skull crush…2 x 4-6
- Single arm dumbell extension…1-2 x 4-6
*Abs*:
Side Crunches…2 x 4-6
Hang Cleans…2 x 4-6
Reverse Crunches…2 x 4-6


My friend who was 170lbs in september came to City last night. I went to the gym with him, he weights 210 pounds, big as fuck. He's been juicing, he's 18.
He doesnt look the same, damn kids. 



He tried pressuring me into it as well. I dont need that shit, I was at 210 in july I'm cutting for a reason. Come December, I'll start bulk again.


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks to you Digital!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's weird but I never found in Paris Fish Oil... When I looked the pictures of your supp I saw it and make a research on internet and.... BINGO, a company sell this brand in France!!!


----------

